# [CLOSED] HP Touchpads till available 32gb/16gb



## c0ns0le (Jun 25, 2011)

removed


----------



## munchy_cool (Jun 7, 2011)

I hope they aint here

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?t=3386


----------



## c0ns0le (Jun 25, 2011)

Nope


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

If they are discounted, does anyone want to order me a 32gb and I can purchase it from you on friday.

It's my 21st so I'll have then money then.
If you can please PM me!!


----------



## JadedViking (Aug 22, 2011)

looks like all links are dead.


----------



## thewahlrus (Jun 17, 2011)

http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/pscmisc/vac/us/en/sm/notebooks/WF25a/TouchPad_models.html


----------



## Zach (Jun 25, 2011)

don't see why 16gig wouldn't be enough space, should be plenty. Right now I have 13+gigs and that's plenty for me. Plus if you download box.net app you get 50gigs of free storage!


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

16 GB model on sale now at Barnes and Noble! Hurry!


----------



## c0ns0le (Jun 25, 2011)

deleted topic closed


----------

